# Snowing in Northeastern Vermont



## dwoods (Sep 8, 2008)

3.00" on the ground at 1600ft.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

prove it lol


----------



## dwoods (Sep 8, 2008)

Here you go. You'll need to view the web cam

http://www.wunderground.com/US/VT/Danville.html


----------

